# History wanted - Elvis 6yrs grey IDx by Welcome Flagmount



## Lulup (1 October 2012)

I bought this horse around Easter this year from the Norfolk area and would like to fill in the gap between him coming over from Ireland (spring/summer of 2011 I think) and coming to me.

He is approx 16.1 - passported and chipped - by Welcome Flagmount x Springvale Queenie.

Any info received with great interest  

Thank you


----------



## elliebrewer98 (1 October 2012)

Whereabouts in Norfolk did you buy him from?


----------



## Lulup (2 October 2012)

I bought him from a yard near Thetford - a reputable importer of Irish horses - but he had come in as a PX from a private home in the Norfolk area, a young girl I think (15 maybe).


----------



## Tiffany (2 October 2012)

Might be worth asking on IDHS website. Good luck


----------



## partypremier (4 October 2012)

I have a welcome flagmount, who is the breeder on passport.  I used to deal with yard where stallion stood


----------



## Lulup (4 October 2012)

He was bred by Gabriel Nohilly and then next name is Gabriel Slatterybat Castlelawn Stud - I'm guessing after losing the stallion they may have started buying in some of his young stock.   

Where did you get yours from and what is it like?


----------



## wallykissmas (5 October 2012)

Try all things horsey Norfolk on Facebook . If you post some of the previous owners details someone might be able to help you. Did he come from sue cox ?


----------



## partypremier (5 October 2012)

Lulup said:



			He was bred by Gabriel Nohilly and then next name is Gabriel Slattery at Castlelawn Stud - I'm guessing after losing the stallion they may have started buying in some of his young stock.   

Where did you get yours from and what is it like? 

Click to expand...

Gabe Slattery was the stallion owner, I bought our boy from him.
"Flaggy" as he was known was a superb Grade A sj'er really neat & tidy & you would not know he was a stallion to ride or handle.

He was killed whilst being got ready for a show the wall in the solarium area collapsed, he held the wall off his groom Fiona & saved her life.  She was out cold with a head injury.
I was priviledged to have met him.

Gabe senior & junior have bought up a lot of his stock & you should drop them a line as they are always interested in his progeny.
Castlelawn stud  Irishtown.

Guess you got yours from Sue, she has good horses, I'm sure she would pass your details on to previous owner if you asked her.


----------



## partypremier (5 October 2012)

Oh my boy, check out my profile picture that is him.
17.2hh pure ID, so willing & friendly, loves to work.

Allistair Hood has a champion cob by Flaggy too.


----------



## Lulup (5 October 2012)

Thank you - he did come from Sue but he came in as a px with very little history - I dont know who imported him or what he had done since leaving Ireland but loved his breeding so i took him on as an unknown prospect really. He is a lovely boy


----------



## Lulup (5 October 2012)

Your boy looks lovely - what a great picture x


----------



## partypremier (5 October 2012)

Pm'd you.
I'm sure he would have hunted with the North Galway.  Gabe is a whipper in & Hunts everything & anything.
He would have also schooled round his xc course I bet.
Google Castlelawn stud & you will see his place on you tube.


----------



## partypremier (5 October 2012)

Gentle giant, no matter where he is on the place if you call him he calls back & trots over without fail.
Can do anything with him.

Hope yours turns out the same.


----------



## Lulup (11 October 2012)

I hope so too - he is a very kind friendly horse


----------



## Lulup (26 November 2012)

One more try


----------

